
Bankruptcy judge turns back FirstEnergy reorganization plan - toomuchtodo
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/bankruptcy-judge-turns-back-firstenergy-reorganization-plan/552137/
======
toomuchtodo
Notable due to the judge preventing FirstEnergy from shedding the costs to
decommission the firm's coal and nuclear generation assets as part of BK
proceedings.

